# Jelly Bean



## giveen

First person to build Jelly Bean for the D-X gets beer


----------



## bretth18

LOL, 
I am seriously surprised that this phone made it as far as ICS. Sadly, this will be my last day that my Droid X remains activated, seeing that my GS3 arrives tomorrow


----------



## giveen

Heh, it still meets the requirements to run it


----------



## bretth18

giveen said:


> Heh, it still meets the requirements to run it


Shows that this phone really was the last DROID to have the cutting edge factor to it


----------



## x13thangelx

giveen said:


> First person to build Jelly Bean for the D-X gets beer


Thats not even worth it lol


----------



## giveen

Beer is always worth it.


----------



## ahorner

Never developed a rom before inmy life, but I'll be damned if I'm not going to try!


----------



## giveen

For the D-X it is a bit tricky with the locked bootloader.
I really wish I had a server I could work on for my tablet, mine keeps going up and down.


----------



## BMc08GT

I'll modify my tree to pull from new revision. See what happens  I also am starting on 4.1 for the sgs3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jmoney4769

We don't even have working ICS yet. Slow down a bit and let's get ICS fully functional first


----------



## giveen




----------



## BMc08GT

giveen said:


>


Set up an organization on github I'll help you out 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Jmoney4769 said:


> We don't even have working ICS yet. Slow down a bit and let's get ICS fully functional first


Most likely you can't have fully functional ice with the stock kernel. Hopefully people are still looking into bypassing the boot loader, but after this long, who knows if it will happen.

Sent from my bionic unicorn


----------



## Infazzdar

simonbarsinistr said:


> Most likely you can't have fully functional ice with the stock kernel. Hopefully people are still looking into bypassing the boot loader, but after this long, who knows if it will happen.
> 
> Sent from my bionic unicorn


At this point we're porbably stuck this way unless Motorola decides to release an unlock tool.

But Jelly Bean will probably run better on the Droid X than Ice Cream Sandwich did, being that it is an incremental update and many of the things from Ice Cream Sandwich should carry over.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## giveen

BMc08GT said:


> Set up an organization on github I'll help you out
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I have no idea where to start with the D-X







I guess I could copy your github and work from there, plus I need to work on my tablet.

My D-X is on Cricket, so if I have to SBF it, I also have to reflash it to Cricket, which is a pain in the ass.


----------



## BMc08GT

giveen said:


> I have no idea where to start with the D-X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could copy your github and work from there, plus I need to work on my tablet.
> 
> My D-X is on Cricket, so if I have to SBF it, I also have to reflash it to Cricket, which is a pain in the ass.


 I'm starting on it today. Seems it should be a fairly straight forward change as both cm and omap zoom have

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## BMc08GT

giveen said:


> I have no idea where to start with the D-X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could copy your github and work from there, plus I need to work on my tablet.
> 
> My D-X is on Cricket, so if I have to SBF it, I also have to reflash it to Cricket, which is a pain in the ass.


 I'm starting on it today. Seems it should be a fairly straight forward change as both cm and omap zoom have created jb branches. We shall see tho. Of course it wone boot until I get this init issue squared away and get this booting lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## giveen

Yeah, I'm downloading it on my local desktop, on a basic 1.5mb DSL line, so its been going for 6+ hours now.
The build server I work on is up and running...for now....and I'm compiling grouper now just to see if it compiles successfully before I start throwing any of my device directorires at it.


----------



## ahorner

Because somewhere is better than nowhere


----------



## giveen

how did it go?


----------



## illegalsmile

Will DX users be able to build a 3.x kernel or are we stuck at 2.6?


----------



## ahorner

giveen said:


> how did it go?


FINALLY got to the stages where it should be building. LOCAL_MODULE_TAGS := optional was being a pain in my ass.

Having some problems somewhere, shadow out folder is only 3MB. I'll report back later.

Edit 2: Changed some built options and things seem to be working better. I'm about 25 mins in.


----------



## x13thangelx

illegalsmile said:


> Will DX users be able to build a 3.x kernel or are we stuck at 2.6?


Will pretty much always be stuck...


----------



## ahorner

Never built Android from source, how big will my out/target/product/shadow folder be, just to get an idea how far I am from finishing?


----------



## giveen

Well system.img should be between 100-300mb-ish so that alone should tell you.

What source files did you use? I'm stuck on my tablet compile right now, wouldn't mind throwing in "device/moto/shadow" but where do I get the ones you are using?


----------



## ahorner

Yeah mine didn't go anywhere. I mean my out folder got about 2.5gb then threw me an error saying it couldn't build otapackage. I just took the device files from some git i found, probably why it broke. I don't really have and idea what I'm doing, if someone could point me in the right direction.. 

EDIT: I'm going to try BMC's device_motorola_shadow git that he uses for the project 0map, maybe I will get somewhere. I see he has a recently edited jb branch.


----------



## BMc08GT

making progress....


----------



## ahorner

BMc08GT said:


> View attachment 27978
> 
> 
> making progress....


I might as well leave it to you, there's probably no way I could be of assistance right now.


----------



## giveen

Well i was about to start grabbing sources, but it looks like my server is down....again.


----------



## Infazzdar

BMc08GT said:


> View attachment 27978
> 
> 
> making progress....


Random question, do you prefer Unity over old GNOME 2? How about GNOME 3?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## giveen

Annoyed with Google right now.

They changed <utils/log.h> to <cutils/log.h> and then everything in the library that is "LOG....." was changed to "ALOG..." so I have to go through all my sensor packages and make those changes to all the "LOG" stuff.


----------



## BMc08GT

giveen said:


> Annoyed with Google right now.
> 
> They changed to and then everything in the library that is "LOG....." was changed to "ALOG..." so I have to go through all my sensor packages and make those changes to all the "LOG" stuff.


 yep....

jellybean4DX

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## giveen

Yeah, I'm going to throw your stuff on my server as well. I already put the Acer A500 on my server because I used some of its info.


----------



## x13thangelx

giveen said:


> Annoyed with Google right now.
> 
> They changed <utils/log.h> to <cutils/log.h> and then everything in the library that is "LOG....." was changed to "ALOG..." so I have to go through all my sensor packages and make those changes to all the "LOG" stuff.


You forgot the mass move of stuff from frameworks/base to frameworks/native.


----------



## BMc08GT

x13thangelx said:


> You forgot the mass move of stuff from frameworks/base to frameworks/native.


 and /av which screws up any overlays from ics









Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## giveen

LOL, thanks guys, my compile hadn't gotten that far so those are good to know.

And ..... /av?


----------



## x13thangelx

giveen said:


> And ..... /av?


Bunch more stuff was moved from fw/base to fw/av


----------



## Imacellist

For you guys working on this (note I am not asking for an eta ) I was just curious how the project is going? % of completion (guess of course) perhaps if willing? If you need a tester for things that may or may not work at all I would be more than happy to contribute that way, I unfortunately have no experience building roms. I'll be checking this thread quite a lot most likely  Thanks for all your work.

One way I could be of help (or maybe not) is for any dev working on this and needs some help with the renaming of files, I could work on a segment of them if that helps. If not just ignore me, just excited about jelly bean


----------



## BMc08GT

may be suprised....


----------



## Imacellist

BMc08GT said:


> may be suprised....


Lol you just made me subscribe to this thread haha.


----------



## giveen

x13thangelx said:


> Bunch more stuff was moved from fw/base to fw/av


LOL, can you send me a PM telling me what was moved? I've got a couple successful compiles done, but I haven't tested them, trying to find the perfect system.img size to hold everything.


----------



## x13thangelx

giveen said:


> LOL, can you send me a PM telling me what was moved? I've got a couple successful compiles done, but I haven't tested them, trying to find the perfect system.img size to hold everything.


Working with BMc so look at the jb4dx org should show for the most part. If you've gotten a successful compile your farther than we are


----------



## Imacellist

giveen said:


> LOL, can you send me a PM telling me what was moved? I've got a couple successful compiles done, but I haven't tested them, trying to find the perfect system.img size to hold everything.


If you want a tester fine with messing up their own device let me know


----------



## giveen

Yeah, for my tablet, I have adb so I saw I need more libs  This is for my tablet, btw, Dell Streak 7.


----------



## BMc08GT

might have an update for you guys tonight/today...im still at work so its the same thing for me ;0


----------



## shunyong03

BMc08GT said:


> might have an update for you guys tonight/today...im still at work so its the same thing for me ;0


JB for DX？That's great。You will put it here：http://android.encounterpc.com/bmc08gt/jelly/？


----------



## Imacellist

That would be awesome! Ill keep checking back for sure!


----------



## BMc08GT

shunyong03 said:


> JB for DX？That's great。You will put it here：http://android.encou.../bmc08gt/jelly/？


 jesus yu guys are like ninjas


----------



## ahorner

BMc08GT said:


> might have an update for you guys tonight/today...im still at work so its the same thing for me ;0


*squeals like a little girl*


----------



## dvereb

Imacellist said:


> Lol you just made me subscribe to this thread haha.


For some reason I didn't even think to do this! Thanks. I'm excited.

I'll also be glad to test roms on my X. If I break it, I need a new phone anyways. ...just not sure what to do about being on Verizon and potentially being stuck in a plan that isn't unlimited data..


----------



## Imacellist

x13thangel has almost got a build done as well. Lol hes getting an error when it zips


----------



## bradg24

dvereb said:


> For some reason I didn't even think to do this! Thanks. I'm excited.
> 
> I'll also be glad to test roms on my X. If I break it, I need a new phone anyways. ...just not sure what to do about being on Verizon and potentially being stuck in a plan that isn't unlimited data..


Swappa!! I am saving for another phone and selling my bolt on there. But never my dx! Buy cheap and go up like a used car..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Imacellist

Woot build done, now lets hope it boots! I'm so excited and in love with these devs  This is the hardest phone to hack and it's already almost done.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/224622311058313217


----------



## Hell-Intimidator

Imacellist said:


> Woot build done, now lets hope it boots! I'm so excited and in love with these devs  This is the hardest phone to hack and it's already almost done.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/224622311058313217
> Wow, already? Can't wait to see how it goes.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Hologram

This is pretty exciting! Between this and paranoid being ported to the dx its finally breathing some new life into the old beast!

Sent from my DX using THE FORCE


----------



## milski65

BigShotProducer said:


> settings > Sound > Notification Ringtone > Android System worked fine for me.....


Can you shead some light on paranoid? Never heard of it

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Imacellist

Neither have I. What is it based on? ICS I would assume.


----------



## milski65

Jesus. Didn't quote that post. Hmmmm.


----------



## Imacellist

milski65 said:


> Jesus. Didn't quote that post. Hmmmm.


Lol i was wondering why that post was quoted, haha


----------



## csk415

milski65 said:


> Jesus. Didn't quote that post. Hmmmm.


Seems to happen alot from tapa.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Imacellist said:


> Lol i was wondering why that post was quoted, haha


No fricking idea. I was just thinking about the old days on my X. This phone just lives on. I'm guessing there are at least 20 roms from froyo to ics. I have a Bionic as primary phone to keep unlimited and get for free. I think there are 3-4 available. And I'm still on stock leaked. I see some X owners as locust. I don't mean any disrespect, but damn, we all should be grateful this puppy still gets the love it does.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Hologram

Paranoid is based on ics and its a tablet/phone hybrid rom. I currently have it running on my Droid Inc and its great! There is a thread going on here about it for the dx and I would suggest checking out the threads where its setup for other phones cause it is pretty nice.

Sent from my DX using THE FORCE


----------



## michigan66

Hologram said:


> This is pretty exciting! Between this and paranoid being ported to the dx its finally breathing some new life into the old beast!
> 
> Sent from my DX using THE FORCE


Where is paranoid being ported at? I would love to try that out.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shunyong03

BMc08GT put a rom in http://android.encounterpc.com/bmc08gt/jelly/,anybody tried?Could boot after flashed?


----------



## Hologram

michigan66 said:


> Where is paranoid being ported at? I would love to try that out.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/28829-ParanoidAndroid-Port-For-DX?

Here's where they are talking about it. Doesn't look like there has actually been any work behind it yet though.

Sent from my DX using THE FORCE


----------



## x13thangelx

shunyong03 said:


> BMc08GT put a rom in http://android.encou.../bmc08gt/jelly/,anybody tried?Could boot after flashed?


Do not. It will not flash.


----------



## Dhhansen

shunyong03 said:


> BMc08GT put a rom in http://android.encou.../bmc08gt/jelly/,anybody tried?Could boot after flashed?


I tried to flash it. I got an error code 7 in CWM.

I just Nandroided back to where I was. No biggie. Thanks x13th.


----------



## shunyong03

x13thangelx said:


> Do not. It will not flash.


Thanks,angel!


----------



## dvereb

Same - Error in /sdcard/shadow-2012-07-15-17-59.zip (Status 7)

You must have posted RIGHT after I checked before flashing.


----------



## Ardon

Dam really wasn't expecting a jb build until after ics was finished lol this phone doesn't want to die


----------



## BMc08GT

Ardon said:


> Dam really wasn't expecting a jb build until after ics was finished lol this phone doesn't want to die


 like a cockroach

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Or your crazy ex-gf

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Merknsissys

Sooo?? still no jelly boot? :'(


----------



## superwrench1

x13thangelx said:


> Thats not even worth it lol


I thought you already compiled the JB ROM for this? Did it not boot?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx

superwrench1 said:


> I thought you already compiled the JB ROM for this? Did it not boot?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nope, doesnt even go to boot animation so far.


----------



## Martillo

x13thangelx said:


> Nope, doesnt even go to boot animation so far.


Was ICS similar? What I mean is... Are these kinds of problems common when going from 1 Android version to the next?


----------



## ShadowAzures

The features I am really interested in is the Voice Typing and Google Now:
•A new embedded speech recognizer lets you use Voice Typing even when you don't have an Internet connection.

Maybe we would get it maybe we wont. But either way I am in no rush in Jelly Bean, but if it comes to the droid x successfully, I will defiantly donate hehe


----------



## x13thangelx

Martillo said:


> Was ICS similar? What I mean is... Are these kinds of problems common when going from 1 Android version to the next?


Yes. It's because they keep changing init related things so we have to find that balance of new mixed with old in it. Hopefully it doesn't end up like ICS and have to rewrite the init scripts entirely.


----------



## chiruscan

Hopefully alot of the scripts used for ICS will work for JB too since it is supposed to be an 'incremental update' and not a full one. Although from what Ive read about it, it seems to pack alot of features.


----------



## Imacellist

Not trying to be a bother, but I am just curious how the jelly bean build is going. I've been following pretty much everything, and I know it has been compiled but the last thing I found said that it was not getting to the boot logo yet. Just curious if there has been any developments past this, and if there is anything a fellow android fan can do to help. I know the rule of not asking for etas (hence the not asking), just curious how it is going (assuming you have time to answer). Thank you to all the devs (special shoutout to x13thangelx) for all your amazing work with keeping this phone alive. I will do anything to help, even if that means bricking my phone


----------



## chiruscan

Imacellist said:


> Not trying to be a bother, but I am just curious how the jelly bean build is going. I've been following pretty much everything, and I know it has been compiled but the last thing I found said that it was not getting to the boot logo yet. Just curious if there has been any developments past this, and if there is anything a fellow android fan can do to help. I know the rule of not asking for etas (hence the not asking), just curious how it is going (assuming you have time to answer). Thank you to all the devs (special shoutout to x13thangelx) for all your amazing work with keeping this phone alive. I will do anything to help, *even if that means bricking my phone *


Lulz


----------



## SaurusX

Imacellist said:


> Not trying to be a bother, but I am just curious how the jelly bean build is going.


Jonman has stated that it's on the list of to-do's once he gets the CM9 build squared away. As he said, it'll be much easier to start from a completely working ICS base and then merge that into jellybean. Given the progress he's made with CM9 I trust that he'll do it.


----------



## giveen

BMc08GT has been working a lot on his SGIII by what I can see in his github.


----------



## giveen

I got CM10 on my Dell Streak 7 now, lol. I would work on this but SBFing my other developer DX phone is a pain.


----------



## chiruscan

I wish there was some way I could help unfortunately I dotn know how to code.


----------



## Imacellist

chiruscan said:


> I wish there was some way I could help unfortunately I dotn know how to code.


Ya I am in the same boat, and learning to do so on the Droid X is not the best decision. Will make you really frustrated with its stupid bootloader being locked and having to learn a whole bunch of extra stuff.


----------



## runnirr

Imacellist said:


> Ya I am in the same boat, and learning to do so on the Droid X is not the best decision. Will make you really frustrated with its stupid bootloader being locked and having to learn a whole bunch of extra stuff.


Or maybe that's the best option. Everything else will be so easy afterwards.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aptiva

I would gladly help test this. While my X is an everyday driver, I'm not above having to SBF when I get home from work or having a friend bring me their laptop (since I keep a USB cord and a thumb drive with a few tools on it







). The CM9 for DX build has been moving along so well recently that I've switched from Liberty v3 Gold as my daily to 50/50 Liberty and CM9 (I mainly use Liberty when someone sends me a MMS but that's because Cricket sucks and doesn't have any working APN settings for Android 3/4.x). I know how to code, but I'm pretty novice and don't really know the FS structure for Android, but I can learn it no problem.


----------



## chiruscan

Anybody know of a good place to start with learning to code for the Droid X?


----------



## masterchung7

Been trying to make a port, only gets to blue boot menu light and nothing after that, at least that's progress from no boot menu light.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Imacellist

masterchung7 said:


> Been trying to make a port, only gets to blue boot menu light and nothing after that, at least that's progress from no boot menu light.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I'd be happy to mess around with porting if you would point me in the direction of any tutorials for the dx

Edit: I am gonna start messing around with it. Any advice/help is appreciated. If any noob devs are feeling generous with info you can pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## masterchung7

This is open for everyone to try. I've already attempted a working Jb rom from the one bmc08gt has on his server, had some permission errors and some files seemed missing in his Jb from other jb roms I've looked at. Just some speculation, there were a couple of changes in the ramdisk (yes I know the DX has no boot.img but ramdisk files are in hijack-boot.zip as x13thangelx said may be the problem), so I've been playing around with that for awhile. Only problem for me is that I don't know if I came across a solution and the rom is the problem or it's hijack-boot.zip (no boot animation yet so probably hijack-boot is broken). For anyone interested the defy jb build is up, but have of heard success from sdk port.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## shadow11

Is there a repo I can sync to for jellybean. Would like to help where I can.

Thanks,

shadow


----------



## x13thangelx

shadow11 said:


> Is there a repo I can sync to for jellybean. Would like to help where I can.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> shadow


github.com/jellybean4DX/platform_manifest.git -b jb
github.com/x13thangelx/platform_manifest.git -b jb

Take you pick. Neither have had anything done to them in almost 2 weeks.


----------



## shadow11

x13thangelx said:


> github.com/jellybean4DX/platform_manifest.git -b jb
> github.com/x13thangelx/platform_manifest.git -b jb
> 
> Take you pick. Neither have had anything done to them in almost 2 weeks.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Imacellist

x13thangelx said:


> github.com/jellybean4DX/platform_manifest.git -b jb
> github.com/x13thangelx/platform_manifest.git -b jb
> 
> Take you pick. Neither have had anything done to them in almost 2 weeks.


Sad to hear nothing is being done on this. I am gonna start learning to develop so hopefully I can be of help.


----------



## TwinShadow

I honestly don't know if its a good idea or not to even try getting JB working on our Droid X devices. ICS, for the most part, functions, but there are still bugs that even I've come across (and no, not the typical ones like no camera or whatever) that need to be ironed out. Would be nice to see a JB build, but I'm not hoping for too much at the moment since it is a two year old device.

I might use my DX soon enough if I can save up money so I can get myself a Bionic straight from Motorola and use that for my phone use, so I can help debug, for the most part, on the DX if any build does come live.


----------



## Imacellist

Any developers had any luck using the java 7 jdk or should i stick with 6?


----------



## chiruscan

Seems to me like JB is mostly just an ICS update. So once ICS bugs are worked out JB should be much easier to port.


----------



## x13thangelx

chiruscan said:


> Seems to me like JB is mostly just an ICS update. So once ICS bugs are worked out JB should be much easier to port.


You would think except its alot more of an update than everyone thinks. Otherwise it would be booting without having to do anything (which it obviously isn't....).


----------



## Goose306

x13thangelx said:


> You would think except its alot more of an update than everyone thinks. Otherwise it would be booting without having to do anything (which it obviously isn't....).


^^^ This. Even phones designed for ICS (except Nexus of course) are having some issues with JB, more than would be expected. I'm not sure exactly what it is, but I've heard there were some changes to kernel builds and I'm sure the new changes to the base graphics engine (60 fps, v-sync, etc) would probably also cause issues, especially on older locked devices. Haven't looked at the DX though unfortunately as I no longer have one, but that would be my guess.


----------



## Imacellist

For those like me that check this thread all the time hoping of an update, it is looking very unlikely that jelly bean will grace our phone. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31524-the-state-of-icsjb-on-d2dxd2gdpro/ That link says it all. Make sure you thank your devs for all their hard work


----------



## dvereb

Imacellist said:


> For those like me that check this thread all the time hoping of an update, it is looking very unlikely that jelly bean will grace our phone. http://rootzwiki.com...on-d2dxd2gdpro/ That link says it all. Make sure you thank your devs for all their hard work


I clicked "Like This" since you brought the thread to my attention, but I do not "like this" at all. 

It is understandable if developers move on, and I obviously can't expect them to stay until MY SPECIFIC CONTRACT is up. One at a time, though, we'll all make our way to newer and better phones. This is how I look at it, though: the longer I can put up with the DX, the happier I'll be when I get a new phone. It's awesome to know that I'll be jumping from a single core to AT LEAST a quad core when I do upgrade!

I'll still check this thread every day for a while, though. Thanks again for posting the link!


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

This is why I got a nexus 7 tab. Will be and already is great development and I can now just be happy with the state of my DX. Plus I can get my rom flashing fix without upgrading my phone and say screw you Verizon I'm keeping unlimited. The only reason I wanted to upgrade was to keep up with current development and I can do that with my tab.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dsManning

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> This is why I got a nexus 7 tab. Will be and already is great development and I can now just be happy with the state of my DX. Plus I can get my rom flashing fix without upgrading my phone and say screw you Verizon I'm keeping unlimited. The only reason I wanted to upgrade was to keep up with current development and I can do that with my tab.


This is exactly what I did. Waiting on delivery today







Probably going to pick up a GNex or GS3 in a few months off swappa once the price drops a bit. GNexi are getting cheap....., but I've gotta move in a month!


----------



## Imacellist

dsManning said:


> This is exactly what I did. Waiting on delivery today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably going to pick up a GNex or GS3 in a few months off swappa once the price drops a bit. GNexi are getting cheap....., but I've gotta move in a month!


Best buy is doing the gnex on contract for $0 right now for verizon (assuming you are on verizon). You would lose unlimited data if you have it, but hey, free great phone is always nice.


----------



## Goose306

I dropped $400 for a "technology upgrade" this last month after saving up a bit. Now I have a Nexus 7 and GSIII and am happier than a clam. Shop the deals and you can come out ahead (course now its significantly harder to get a GSIII at that cost due to the ending of grandfathered unlimited, but still...)


----------



## Mezuera

Imacellist said:


> Best buy is doing the gnex on contract for $0 right now for verizon (assuming you are on verizon). You would lose unlimited data if you have it, but hey, free great phone is always nice.


Amazon wireless has them for $.01, too.


----------



## dvereb

Mezuera said:


> Amazon wireless has them for $.01, too.


But that's INFINITELY more expensive than Best Buy, isn't it?!


----------



## Imacellist

dvereb said:


> But that's INFINITELY more expensive than Best Buy, isn't it?!


Technically...yes


----------



## xulander

http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/roms/aokp-releases-first-stable-jelly-bean-build-r1071

Does this bring Jelly Bean back onto the table for Droid X or will same boot issues still exist?


----------



## csk415

I have AOKP jb on my spare fassy and it is smooth. I have been using it to fulfill my flashing addiction.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow

xulander said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...ean-build-r1071
> 
> Does this bring Jelly Bean back onto the table for Droid X or will same boot issues still exist?


This really means nothing for the Droid X. The locked bootloader is one hassle and we don't even have a stable ICS build and probably won't for some time (or never). I honestly don't think JB will be all that useful on the DX anyway and probably should consider upgrading to a better phone that will support it or has an unlockable bootloader maybe.


----------



## Hell-Intimidator

Yes, RAZR HD or S3 might be a next phone I'm getting. My upgrade will be up on October.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## giveen

I really don't have the option right now to upgrade.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## karbonator

giveen said:


> I really don't have the option right now to upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Question is, do you think it'd be an option for you by the time someone got Jelly Bean up and running? (Not to mention - running well?)


----------



## giveen

I probably won't do a phone upgrade till I get a steady job after graduation, so 1-2 years?


----------



## giveen

Motorola just announced $100 credit toward new phone if phone is not upgraded to Jelly Bean, I rather have unlocked bootloader.


----------



## x13thangelx

giveen said:


> Motorola just announced $100 credit toward new phone if phone is not upgraded to Jelly Bean, I rather have unlocked bootloader.


Only devices from 2011 I think.

Also announced dev editions of future phones.


----------



## TwinShadow

Too bad I can't take advantage of that offer considering I got the Droid X in 2011, but it came out a year prior if I'm correct. Well, it won't matter since I want a phone that I can remove a battery with, not the RAZR line where I can't remove it. Don't want to replace a phone for a bad battery if you get what I mean.


----------



## deshaggs

sounds like I just did 2 day's of tattooing for a lemon .......lol.......well sounds like that bootloader is giving you guys hell I'm a bit rusty but I am at your service if ya need a hand I know my way around unity and gnome but like I said I dropped class to get beer but that's another story needless to say I'm in the same boat as X13thangelX and I'm stuck with this phone so.....If ya could use a reformed addict PC geek I got more time on my hands then most ....please use them


----------



## deshaggs

but no beer for me thanks ....Clean and serine 60 day's today and I needed a hobby anyway..


----------



## chiruscan

TwinShadow said:


> Too bad I can't take advantage of that offer considering I got the Droid X in 2011, but it came out a year prior if I'm correct.


Came out in August of 2010


----------



## giveen

Right now, to be honest, I figuring out a way to trade my spare D-X for a Evo 4G.


----------



## masterchung7

This thread has not been updated in a while, but there is some real progress on the dx2 as far a getting jb via kexec. Ilikenwf had posted somewhere that there were problems with atags so I came across this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1908479
And thought it was some what relevant, just something to keep an eye on.

Edit: forgot about the problem with integrated radios that tegra doesn't have
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## newmanx4

Jellybean CM10 has been released for the X2.

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=588309

Sent from my Black Iced X


----------



## dvereb

Jmoney4769 said:


> We don't even have working ICS yet. Slow down a bit and let's get ICS fully functional first


Doesn't look like we ever will. IMO JB would be more fun to mess with at this point.


----------



## masterchung7

I would conjecture that the hijack-boot.zip inside the rom could be reverse engineered, DX2 jb is on the same kernel with no kexec.


----------



## friendlybiker

It would be great to see a JB rom on the DX. It has enough horse power.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow

There's a big difference between the X2 and the X. I don't know if that could even be ported easily because the hardware is a bit different. Our DX uses a single core OMAP3 1.0 GHz CPU for one thing, while the DX2 is a Tegra2 dual-core 1.0 GHz. So I doubt that would be a feasible option. Now, I do see that the Droid 2 has very similar specs, same CPU it looks like. And since it was mentioned that a port seems to be in the works for that, porting to the DX should be fairly easy with a few changes to get a working build out as the hardware base is similar enough.


----------



## masterchung7

TwinShadow said:


> There's a big difference between the X2 and the X. I don't know if that could even be ported easily because the hardware is a bit different. Our DX uses a single core OMAP3 1.0 GHz CPU for one thing, while the DX2 is a Tegra2 dual-core 1.0 GHz. So I doubt that would be a feasible option. Now, I do see that the Droid 2 has very similar specs, same CPU it looks like. And since it was mentioned that a port seems to be in the works for that, porting to the DX should be fairly easy with a few changes to get a working build out as the hardware base is similar enough.


You're right about the difference in devices and I probably should have been more specific. What I meant by reverse engineering was not just copying and pasting X.rc files but doing a diff between the jb hijack-boot and the dx2 ics hijack-boot, then figure out the changes which could help. One of the implicit points of my previous post was that since they have jb with the same kernel, we might not need kexec to get get jb.


----------



## x13thangelx

masterchung7 said:


> You're right about the difference in devices and I probably should have been more specific. What I meant by reverse engineering was not just copying and pasting X.rc files but doing a diff between the jb hijack-boot and the dx2 ics hijack-boot, then figure out the changes which could help. One of the implicit points of my previous post was that since they have jb with the same kernel, we might not need kexec to get get jb.


No one has ever said that we needed kexec, 2nd-init is enough for our purposes. The problem is getting init scripts fixed and having something to work from. I was going to work on it with Bikedude but he decided to scrap the device trees and do them from scratch then never did the D2G one (or finished the omap34com one for that matter....). He's the guru when it comes to the basic stuff like that and I have no idea where to even begin on them so its rather hard to do anything from its current point. Using the ICS device trees could work except that would still require getting the init's straightened out first.... which is also his field.

The init scripts aren't that easy. I've diffed the defy ones several times attempting to get anything out of them and always ended up back at a boot logo with no adb or output of any type at all to help with debugging.

defy is what most of the ICS work is based off of and is very very similar to dx/2/g.


----------



## kazulk

so I have been looking alot at the possibility of jb on dx, and porting from the x2 doesnt seem likely, but would porting from the milestone 2 work?
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1827801

I know the dx is getting old, but I like using it to tinker with. Try different roms and apps that I don't want to do with the phone I use daily.


----------



## masterchung7

kazulk said:


> so I have been looking alot at the possibility of jb on dx, and porting from the x2 doesnt seem likely, but would porting from the milestone 2 work?
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1827801
> 
> I know the dx is getting old, but I like using it to tinker with. Try different roms and apps that I don't want to do with the phone I use daily.


The milestone 2 jb rom is based on the defy jb so probably not.


----------



## chiruscan

edit


----------



## iaminflames

masterchung7 said:


> The milestone 2 jb rom is based on the defy jb so probably not.


But the milestone 2 is the same phone as the Droid 2 and should be omap as well

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Cricket

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28022460

JB port guide.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## masterchung7

iaminflames said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28022460
> 
> JB port guide.
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


The problem is not with the files, but the init/hijack. Our phone does not use a init.(name).rc. X13thangelx has attempted to build from source which would have eliminated most bin problems, the hijack is the problem.

A dev can correct me if any of this stuff is incorrect.
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## syserr

masterchung7 said:


> The problem is not with the files, but the init/hijack. Our phone does not use a init.(name).rc. X13thangelx has attempted to build from source which would have eliminated most bin problems, the hijack is the problem.
> 
> A dev can correct me if any of this stuff is incorrect.
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I'm more of a Linux guy (18 years of it) than an Android guy. I need to get spun up on building Android roms/firmware appropriately. I'm going to research exactly what has to happen with 2nd-init etc and see if I can get something working. Am I right in saying if you don't have your init stuff setup right (for DX) you are probably going to be SBFing?

Old Kernel -> init -> boot New Kernel -> (new) init

Is there a public repo that you guys are working on?


----------



## FcBarcelonaKid

syserr said:


> I'm more of a Linux guy (18 years of it) than an Android guy. I need to get spun up on building Android roms/firmware appropriately. I'm going to research exactly what has to happen with 2nd-init etc and see if I can get something working. Am I right in saying if you don't have your init stuff setup right (for DX) you are probably going to be SBFing?
> 
> Old Kernel -> init -> boot New Kernel -> (new) init
> 
> Is there a public repo that you guys are working on?


I'm not a developer but I think this will help. https://www.github.com/jellybean4DX

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7

Those are x13thangelx's repos for building jelly bean. It builds, but does not boot because of the init problem.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## GaTTiNThaHaT

I miss my droid x and will be so sad if jb does not get ported for the droid x I don't want to see the phone die. It had the best dev community ever. Keep the X alive!!!!!#

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ekrn

Hi Guys, What's going on about the Jelly bean rom on DX?


----------



## Dubbsy

ekrn said:


> Hi Guys, What's going on about the Jelly bean rom on DX?


The devs that are working on a Jellybean port have been quiet because there is no reason to get someone's hopes up for no reason. That is what's going on.


----------



## x13thangelx

Sorry for the thread necro but didn't want to start a new thread and get peoples hopes up......

Did anyone get farther than just a black screen? Considering giving it another shot and don't want to start from absolute scratch (again) if I can avoid it.


----------



## Dubbsy

Every attempt I have done has just hung at the motorola logo. I believe masterchung got his attempts to at least make it to the bootmenu light.


----------



## x13thangelx

Kind of figured that would be the case.... Trying from pure aosp or cm10?

Would imagine cm10 would be a lot easier since I believe the defy has official cm10. Just not sure how much of that would be thanks to 2nd-boot....


----------



## Dubbsy

I was working off the defy cm10.1. I just started a new git account and will start working on there from now on. I'll be getting the gs4 on release day and at that point my DX won't be my daily and I can work on it more without fear of not having a phone.

I'd like to get a legit twrp recovery compiled too.

Sent from my liquidy droid x


----------



## masterchung7

x13thangelx said:


> Sorry for the thread necro but didn't want to start a new thread and get peoples hopes up......
> 
> Did anyone get farther than just a black screen? Considering giving it another shot and don't want to start from absolute scratch (again) if I can avoid it.


Can you specify what you mean by black screen, if you got to the one past the boot logo then congratz, cuz then its just the GPU libraries that you need to fix to get the rom some what working. The farthest that I ever got was the the boot logo and maybe the blue light, but I don't think so.
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x13thangelx

Probably getting it mixed up with ICS at some point then.... been a little while since I've looked at it at all. I know it had gotten to where it was writing something to /data since it would bootloop without a data wipe after (which screwed up strace attempts).


----------



## ekrn

Dubbsy said:


> The devs that are working on a Jellybean port have been quiet because there is no reason to get someone's hopes up for no reason. That is what's going on.


Come on~~


----------



## ismaelzxcv

*x13thangelx please!! *i beg do everything possible to* jelly bean *you are the only one who can and is doing


----------



## chiruscan

^^Offer him a donation


----------



## Dubbsy

chiruscan said:


> ^^Offer him a donation


...a big one

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## chiruscan

Id be willing to toss a small donation in for JB on the Droid X/2/G as well.

Unfortunately Im not rich so I cant offer a big one.


----------



## Dubbsy

chiruscan said:


> Id be willing to toss a small donation in for JB on the Droid X/2/G as well.
> 
> Unfortunately Im not rich so I cant offer a big one.


I'd do the same. I've played with the porting project myself but I can't get the 2nd boot to work at all for me. Never make it to boot animation and no adb logcat. And currently I have too much to do on the liquikang project to work on JB. If JB happens though, my project will be going in a totally different direction lol.


----------



## chiruscan

Maybe we should start a donation thread to get 13thangels attention


----------



## Dubbsy

May want to talk to him to see if he even has the time to do the jellybean project.


----------



## chiruscan

He will if we flash some cash in his face


----------



## chiruscan

I know its been ported to the Defy but hasnt it also been ported to the Droid 2/Milestone 2?


----------



## x13thangelx

ismaelzxcv said:


> I know its been ported to the Defy but hasnt it also been ported to the Droid 2/Milestone 2?


Milestone 2 has I believe, definitely not Droid 2. Milestone 2 has a different bootloader/kernel/radio/etc so even though hardware is almost identical its an entirely different device software wise from what I remember. We (me and Aceoyame) had a Milestone 2 rom booting on Droid 2 Global at one point but no matter what we tried we never could get the radio working. Wasn't built from source but still.


----------



## BMc08GT

x13thangelx said:


> Lol, most of the ICS work was based off what others had done for very similar devices or had a huge push in the right direction from Bikedude880 when he was still around.
> 
> I do, just no desire to work on it really. I started to about a month ago and pretty quickly gave up. Honestly, it's just not worth the time or effort to.
> 
> Also, as has been stated several times, I don't have the knowledge when it comes to kernels/init's that is required. The main reason that I was able to do much of anything with ICS is because Bikedude had gotten the inits mostly done and I picked up his work and went from there. If someone gets the init's straightened out and can atleast get some type of feedback through adb then I might, and I stress the _might_, give it another go.
> 
> Milestone 2 has I believe, definitely not Droid 2. Milestone 2 has a different bootloader/kernel/radio/etc so even though hardware is almost identical its an entirely different device software wise from what I remember. We (me and Aceoyame) had a Milestone 2 rom booting on Droid 2 Global at one point but no matter what we tried we never could get the radio working. Wasn't built from source but still.


x13th do you still have device repos for jb?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## chiruscan

x13thangelx said:


> Milestone 2 has I believe, definitely not Droid 2. Milestone 2 has a different bootloader/kernel/radio/etc so even though hardware is almost identical its an entirely different device software wise from what I remember. We (me and Aceoyame) had a Milestone 2 rom booting on Droid 2 Global at one point but no matter what we tried we never could get the radio working. Wasn't built from source but still.


Which would have a better chance of success for a Droid X port: the Milestone 2 Rom or the Defy CM10?


----------



## x13thangelx

BMc08GT said:


> Which would have a better chance of success for a Droid X port: the Milestone 2 Rom or the Defy CM10?


Probably Defy. That's what we based pretty much everything for ICS off of.


----------



## BMc08GT

x13thangelx said:


> The jb4dx ones? They're still in that org for it on github. Also have my personal ones still on my personal github. Think they're both at about the same point (ie way outdated by now).
> 
> Probably Defy. That's what we based pretty much everything for ICS off of.


 thanks.  2nd init needs to be updated for jb. It was written for GB









Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx

BMc08GT said:


> thanks.  2nd init needs to be updated for jb. It was written for GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Not really. It was based off the working with the GB init, which we still use, so the only thing that really needs to be updated are the init scripts themselves.


----------



## BMc08GT

x13thangelx said:


> Not really. It was based off the working with the GB init, which we still use, so the only thing that really needs to be updated are the init scripts themselves.


that makes me feel a little better. I'll look at them in a bit. Everything's forked.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Cricket

I think the first thing to do is the port of 2ndboot, when running, will be a little easier to make the port of JB, because we can load an appropriate kernel JB.

I found this guide to portage the kernel, not sure if it works.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2110842

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2073775


----------



## TwinShadow

I'll be damn if anyone could get a custom kernel to boot on the Droid X. I read a long while back that there 'was' a project to try and boot a custom kernel through kexec, but it lost ground real fast. The only devices I know to have kexec that's a Moto device are the RAZR series and Bionic. (minus RAZR Maxx HD, Maxx (not sure about the RAZR HD to be honest) as they had their bootloaders exploited to unlock them)

So, I don't think it'd be possible to get JB to boot on the Droid X without getting it fit on the GB kernel somehow or another. Grant it, considering ICS never was fully working, JB will be the same way.


----------



## giveen

TwinShadow said:


> I'll be damn if anyone could get a custom kernel to boot on the Droid X. I read a long while back that there 'was' a project to try and boot a custom kernel through kexec, but it lost ground real fast. The only devices I know to have kexec that's a Moto device are the RAZR series and Bionic. (minus RAZR Maxx HD, Maxx (not sure about the RAZR HD to be honest) as they had their bootloaders exploited to unlock them)
> 
> So, I don't think it'd be possible to get JB to boot on the Droid X without getting it fit on the GB kernel somehow or another. Grant it, considering ICS never was fully working, JB will be the same way.


I have a possible idea, that I have been working on but my computer has been down now for two months.
Basically my idea is to invoke a hash collision during the compile of the kernel that would match the device and SBF but need more time for research.

Someone has been busy...
https://github.com/BMc08GT/device_motorola_shadow


----------



## chiruscan

What about the Droid x2 port of CM10? I know the hardware is a bit different but would the init scripts fomr that port be at all applicable?


----------



## masterchung7

chiruscan said:


> What about the Droid x2 port of CM10? I know the hardware is a bit different but would the init scripts fomr that port be at all applicable?


The init is completely different from what I've seen. For the dx2 it helped that they could use parts of init from the atrix iirc

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chiruscan

My brother has an X2 with CM10 on it and he says its pretty buggy.


----------



## chiruscan

Apparently theres also a JB ROM for the OG droid?


----------



## x13thangelx

chiruscan said:


> Apparently theres also a JB ROM for the OG droid?


There has been. From what I remember pretty much everything except for the bare minimum required to run is running on the sdcard though so it's going to be kinda buggy/laggy. Also has unlocked bootloader....


----------



## chiruscan

Seems ridiculous that the OG Droid has an unlocked bootloader yet the X doesn't? Why so much security? FU Moto.


----------



## TwinShadow

The Droid X, to my understanding, is the first to have such a tight lock on the bootloader. Also, the OG Droid could, in theory, be considered a Nexus device because it is the first to make Android extremely popular to what it is today. Although it is no longer manufactured, it still has extreme developer support because of its unlocked nature. Considering it can run Jelly Bean is tantamount to that.

Don't get me wrong, the Droid X was indeed a fascinating phone to own. I loved every second of it and even more so when I learned of 2nd-init and running CM7 on it. It was an entirely new phone to me after that. Then the Bionic came out which I've wanted for a long while now. I finally got it after a bit over a year of owning the Droid X, activated it on Verizon, and I was good to go and running 4G. Development on that has been pretty good, even having official CM support too, a nice bonus. Now I'm waiting for more details regarding the Moto X which was confirmed recently. The XFON is a nice mid-range device, and might actually be tempting to buy for myself if something falls short in regards to the Moto X. (I mean, I don't want to be holding a pseudo-tablet near my ear... but if that's someone's schtick, be my guest)

The one thing I hope is that these new Motorola devices coming out will be more developer-friendly and possibly allow us to unlock the bootloaders. But of course, you never know because of the carrier strong-arm since it is their network and such..

Just my $.02.


----------



## m.ksy

So, process of porting jelly bean for DX ended before it even really begin? If anyone has any contrary information please tell us about it.


----------



## chiruscan

I think everyone has moved on to other devices.


----------



## chiruscan

Did BMC08GT get any where with it? Or anyone for that matter? Im curious if anyone has made any progress, because I would like to look into it myself.


----------



## x13thangelx

chiruscan said:


> Did BMC08GT get any where with it? Or anyone for that matter? Im curious if anyone has made any progress, because I would like to look into it myself.


Don't think so. I moved to a GNex and afaik BMc has been busy with AOKP.


----------



## chiruscan

x13thangelx said:


> Don't think so. I moved to a GNex and afaik BMc has been busy with AOKP.


Hefty donation couldnt get you to try working on it again?


----------



## x13thangelx

chiruscan said:


> Hefty donation couldnt get you to try working on it again?


Not unless someone wants to donate a DX to me lol. Mine ended up going to my dad recently.

Even if someone did I wouldn't work on it more than likely. Just not interested in working on android much anymore.


----------



## chiruscan

Id really just like to get the voice dictation from JB to work on ICS


----------



## chiruscan

Ive been reading that Google is supposed to be making 4.4 to where it can be ported to older devices,but Im sure the X wont get it because of the locked bootloader.


----------



## lobsterboy

chiruscan said:


> Ive been reading that Google is supposed to be making 4.4 to where it can be ported to older devices,but Im sure the X wont get it because of the locked bootloader.


I just read that the Defy now has a 4.4 build. If I remember right the Defy development played at least some role in getting 4.0 on the Droid x. It's been a while since that all happened though.

Sent from my Transformer TF101


----------



## chiruscan

lobsterboy said:


> I just read that the Defy now has a 4.4 build. If I remember right the Defy development played at least some role in getting 4.0 on the Droid x. It's been a while since that all happened though.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101


It wont happen though with the X's locked bootloader. At most we could hope is for a partly functioning ROM but even then, most people have moved onto other devices and dotn have time. I would try it but I use my X as a phone and couldnt afford to brick it.


----------



## m.ksy

Droid X theoretically and practically can't be bricked in any case. Oddly enough, the main reason is a locked bootloader 



chiruscan said:


> It wont happen though with the X's locked bootloader.


It is not an excuse, Defy also has locked bootloader.


----------



## chiruscan

Well it means the ROM is just a shell mostly.

Droid X still uses Linux 2.6 while current version is 3.8

Regardless, anyone who has time has moved onto other phones. If i get a new phone I may mess around with my X though since they have low resale value.

Also DEfy uses the 2nd boot method I believe.


----------



## lobsterboy

[quote name="chiruscan" post="1536290" timestamp="1384371215"]Well it means the ROM is just a shell mostly.

Droid X still uses Linux 2.6 while current version is 3.8

Regardless, anyone who has time has moved onto other phones. If i get a new phone I may mess around with my X though since they have low resale value.

Also DEfy uses the 2nd boot method I believe.[/quote

Yep, I think they are going for about $50 on the web. No harm in trying to get 4.4 working.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## m.ksy

All who interesting in KitKat development for DX, go here. In particular this applies to developers :emoji_u1f603:


----------



## chiruscan

I always thought there might be a way to loading a custom bootloader on the X by messing with the CPU voltages on startup.

Ive seen other electronic devices hacked that way.


----------



## deegge

bumping to the top for any interested dev's


----------



## m.ksy

CM11


----------



## Aaahh

DROIDX KITKAT CM11!!!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50826771


----------

